# squid havp clamav

## Marlo

Hier ist etwas für Gentoo Nutzer, die wissen was sie suchen.

That is only for users, they know what they are looking for.

http://www.server-side.de/

http://wiki.squid-cache.org/FrontPage

http://www.perl-online.com/blog/archives/944

http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=squid+havp+clamav

 *tux / # emerge squid havp clamav -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Ich benutze squid stable = squid-2.7.9  | squid-3.xx ist nicht stable.

I only use squid stable = squid-2.7.9

 *tux / # cat /etc/havp/havp.config | grep "^[^#]" wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  USER havp
> 
>  GROUP havp
> ...

 

 *tux / # cat /etc/squid/squid.conf | grep "^[^#]" wrote:*   

> 
> 
> acl all src all
> 
> acl manager proto cache_object
> ...

 

Füge diese Zeile in deine /etc/fstab ein.

Add this line to your /etc/fstab.

 *tux / # cat /etc/fstab  | grep havp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tmpfs                   /var/tmp/havp   tmpfs           defaults,mand           0 0
> 
> 

 

Der Browsercache muss gelöscht werde!

Dont forget to delete the browser cache!

Im Browser localhost 8000 einstellen und squid testen. Wenn bei http://localhost/rums eine Squid-Fehlerseite erscheit ist es gut. 

Danach havp testen mit http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm

Configure your Browser to localhost 8000 and test squid. Perhaps with http://localhost/rums if you get a errorpage, squid works.

If so, point out http://www.eicar.org/anti_virus_test_file.htm and enjoy havp.

In der squid.conf sind diverse Optimierungen, ohne sie zu diskutieren.

Without any discussion, into squid.conf are various optimizations, mostly for speed.

have fun

ma

----------

## dertobi123

Und mit aktuellen Squid-3 Versionen geht dann sogar SSL-Scanning  :Smile: 

----------

